# backing up files on ipod



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

is there any way to back up all the music files that are loaded on to an Apple iPod classic 5th Generation with a 30 GB HD? the hard drive is not full yet, but i would like to know if there is any way to back up the files already in it as to not loose what i already have in it if for some reason it crashes or is lost or damaged. can this be done? whats the best way? only 19.35GB are used out of the 30GB as of this moment.
anyone done this before or have any idea how to back up your music?
thanks


----------



## GTI 20th AE #1421 (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: backing up files on ipod (GTI 20th AE #1421)*

anyone have any insight on the subject?


----------

